# Morocco Bound



## Harleyboygaz3

So , just thought we would share a few pics and experiences of our 6 week trip here in Morocco for anyone who’s interested. Left Tavira  at 10am and arrived  yesterday afternoon in Palomes to get our tickets from Viajes Normandie next to Carrefour must say they were very helpful. Tickets in hand so headed off to Lidl round the  corner to stock up on some things, Gin was just over €4 a bottle, well happy  then on  to Mercadona car park for the night before an early start. After a nice peaceful sleep headed for Algeciras to ferry point for 7am to catch 8am crossing Spanish time. Arrived in Tanger Med dock after lovely crossing for about 9am UK time and only about half hour till through customs.. Headed West over to Tangier onto campsite located right near sea front and Medina where we had a coffee and headed into town to sort WiFi. While in town had a good walk round and ended up having food in local restaurant which was very nice. Now sitting having a few G&Ts with some friendly French people. Great place to visit, would definitely recommend a day or so here, great little Medina with lots of interesting shops without getting pulled in too much. Going to head off in the morning down the coast a few miles to Asilaha for our next stop.


----------



## trevskoda

Looks good,i was there 12 years back,lucky i came out with at least my under pants on,beggers robbers scoundrels everywhere,made me feel at home.


----------



## martinmartin

trevskoda said:


> Looks good,i was there 12 years back,lucky i came out with at least my under pants on,beggers robbers scoundrels everywhere,made me feel at home.


Good advice Trev,so what do you recommend, boxers or Y fronts.


----------



## landoboguy

Thanks for this post as soon as some health related family problems are sorted at home, this is exactly why we scaled our van up to do this. Look forward to any more posts/nuggets your post.


----------



## Silver sprinter

Thanks for posting and pics. If possible keep them coming


----------



## Clunegapyears

Our plan is Morocco winter 2020 so following with interest. Do post up details of your stop overs.


----------



## Topmast

I spent a couple of weeks there a few years ago traveling round in an old Land Rover never got to the touristy places but spent time in the real Morocco where poverty was the norm but most people excepted it and seemed happy.


----------



## trevskoda

martinmartin said:


> Good advice Trev,so what do you recommend, boxers or Y fronts.


Mankeni


----------



## trevskoda

If going into a town do try and get a tour guide,this way you will be safe,do wear oldish cloths/shoes to blend in ,keep some crayons etc to hand to kids.


----------



## Harleyboygaz3

Thanks for all interest, will keep the posts going. We left Tangier late this morning after a good nights sleep, must say the campsite was ideal as close to all amenities and is the only one here I think? We drove through Tangier a bit arse nipping at times but being bigger than most vehicles was giving them as good as they gave me back, plenty of horn pipping and light flashing going on.. Nice trip down on coast road look some lovely beaches and good surf. We have just arrived in Asilah at camping Assadda nice spot right by the beach and what looks a nice town. Will drop some more pics as the day goes on hopefully. Nice to see the camels gathered on the beach.


----------



## Harleyboygaz3

trevskoda said:


> If going into a town do try and get a tour guide,this way you will be safe,do wear oldish cloths/shoes to blend in ,keep some crayons etc to hand to kids.


Cheers Trev. thanks for advice , have got crayons etc. and trust me I look a lot scruffier than the locals too, haven’t shaved for a few days either  Lol...


----------



## spigot

I can recommend Restaurante Casa Garcia in Asilah where we had the best meal in all Morocco, it was almost too much to eat!


----------



## spigot

I thought that fried seafood platter was to share but a moment later another turned up!


----------



## daygoboy

A lot of M/homer's give Tanger a miss, pity really it's disreputable reputation goes before it, some
of it admittedly deserved. The main 'problem' is due to its easy proximity to Spain, all those day return
tourist chickens, just ripe for the plucking! If you can put up with the hustlers in Tanger you can put 
up with any you are likely to encounter anywhere else in Maroc these days,even Marrakech........ good training!


----------



## Harleyboygaz3

spigot said:


> I thought that fried seafood platter was to share but a moment later another turned up!


Thanks Mike, I remember seeing this in your posts last year I think I remember you saying it was one of the pricey places but good quality places to eat? We haven’t ventured out yet but think it could be the restaurant opposite the 2 campsites of which we are staying at. Park 4 night have some reviews saying opposite is  lovely but expensive could be this one? Not sure if we are going for food tonight or just getting Safari chef out ,just chilling at moment with a beer in sunshine. I know you’re not keen on campsites, me neither but we are just feeling our feet for a few days then hoping to do some wilding as we get further south where it’s tolerated more.


----------



## Harleyboygaz3

daygoboy said:


> A lot of M/homer's give Tanger a miss, pity really it's disreputable reputation goes before it, some
> of it admittedly deserved. The main 'problem' is due to its easy proximity to Spain, all those day return
> tourist chickens, just ripe for the plucking! If you can put up with the hustlers in Tanger you can put
> up with any you are likely to encounter anywhere else in Maroc these days,even Marrakech........ good training!


Cheers, yes I noticed lots of Spaniards about and of course local hustlers. Luckily have spent a lot of time in Thailand so used to shaking them off when needed.  But definitely a place to visit at least once..


----------



## daygoboy

Great place to visit, just got to keep your wits around you
especially in the souks. Always worth remembering that 
the hustlers are thinking 24 hours a day on just how they can 
get a passing unsuspecting tourist to part with his Dirhams, most can take no thanks for an answer , but a minority give the hard sell.
Been going off and on since 1956 ie as a toddler, and still occasionally
come across new crafty ruses, all part of the experience.


----------



## trevskoda

Next time i go i shall take sum up turned toe shoes and tanning cream,i should be able to sell my wares to the chalkies.


----------



## saxonborg

Not motorhoming related but I lived in Casablanca in the late seventies, typical industrial city but you could always get good food and the restaurants were good .


----------



## daygoboy

saxonborg said:


> Not motorhoming related but I lived in Casablanca in the late seventies, typical industrial city but you could always get good food and the restaurants were good .



Harry's Bar, don't know about the eats, but the pianist was quite good!
Casablanca, "Surrounded by desert sands", that's what Bumphrey Gocart said about Casa in the film, obviously
he'd never been there, let alone the question, was the film actually made there


----------



## Harleyboygaz3

Asilaha is a nice little town and  would well recommend visiting. Can walk straight from our site onto the seafront and take a very pleasant walk down towards the walled medina. Inside the Médina is very quaint and well maintained not too many people with a calm atmosphere. Leaving the Médina we walked up some fairly busy streets lots of eateries and even went into an inside vegetable market which was incredible, very basic would have liked to take some pics but didn’t want to offend anyone.


----------



## Topmast

Just be careful and carry passport money etc in a belt under your trousers.While I was visiting a sheep/camel/ goat market I noticed a certain man always seemed to be near me ,as he walked past he fell and almost knocked me over then jumped up and disappeared into the crowd I then noticed my cargo trousers had been knifed and split across the pockets luckily as I had a stinking cold I had a wad of tissues in there he must have expected a wallet .


----------



## Harleyboygaz3

Topmast said:


> Just be careful and carry passport money etc in a belt under your trousers.While I was visiting a sheep/camel/ goat market I noticed a certain man always seemed to be near me ,as he walked past he fell and almost knocked me over then jumped up and disappeared into the crowd I then noticed my cargo trousers had been knifed and split across the pockets luckily as I had a stinking cold I had a wad of tissues in there he must have expected a wallet .


Wow, we have been walking around with eyes in the back of our heads since we’ve been here probably thinking we are being a bit over precautious but hearing this will be even more so. Have got money and passports etc. tight round my waist in a leather bum bag type thing but half is on show. Where abouts did this happen to you?


----------



## spigot

daygoboy said:


> Harry's Bar, don't know about the eats, but the pianist was quite good!
> Casablanca, "Surrounded by desert sands", that's what Bumphrey Gocart said about Casa in the film, obviously
> he'd never been there, let alone the question, was the film actually made there


 
I believe you’re thinking of Rick’s Cafe where, supposedly, Sam was asked to “Play it again”
No, the film wasn’t made there, it was produced in Warner Bros studio in Hollywood.


----------



## trevskoda

Harleyboygaz3 said:


> Wow, we have been walking around with eyes in the back of our heads since we’ve been here probably thinking we are being a bit over precautious but hearing this will be even more so. Have got money and passports etc. tight round my waist in a leather bum bag type thing but half is on show. Where abouts did this happen to you?


No one rule ,dont wear bum bags ,second rule hide cameras ,third rule dress like them,forth rule keep any monies in you shoes.


----------



## Harleyboygaz3

trevskoda said:


> No one rule ,dont wear bum bags ,second rule hide cameras ,third rule dress like them,forth rule keep any monies in you shoes.


Think I’m going out tomorrow to buy a big knife, pepper spray and a flexi bar just for good measure Trev.!!!  Blimey, wasn’t sure I was expecting coming to a war zone. I don’t have a camera only the one on my phone and don’t normally wear shoes only flip flops so will be difficult hiding all my cash in them


----------



## daygoboy

spigot said:


> I believe you’re thinking of Rick’s Cafe where, supposedly, Sam was asked to “Play it again”
> No, the film wasn’t made there, it was produced in Warner Bros studio in Hollywood.



I was indeed thinking of Ricks Bar, failing memory! I know it wasn't made in Maroc it
was the point I was making. I'm fairly  certain Sam didn't actually say "play it again Sam",
another one of those myths that surround well known films. And Bumphrey Gocart didn't
star in it either, just someone with a similar name! Great film for it's time.


----------



## daygoboy

trevskoda said:


> No one rule ,dont wear bum bags ,second rule hide cameras ,third rule dress like them,forth rule keep any monies in you shoes.



That's rules for N.I. Trev........but what about for Morocco


----------



## n brown

i would say that Maroc is no worse than a lot of other places . i could tell you stories of the Algarve, Seville , Marbella , Amsterdam ,Avignon etc etc . there's tea leaves looking to take advantage everywhere, including Bristol !  just relax , but be aware. if anything i felt safer in Maroc , knowing that the cops were on my side ,protecting the tourist euro.i spent time in the Rif mountains, where tourists were 'kidnapped' by dope farmers , till they gave in and bought a couple of kilos
i know people this happened to , and just being assertive would have nipped it in the bud- for example , these guys would cut you up in peugeot pickups and try to stop you . we just smiled and showed them a camera , and they were off ! i bought dope in Chefchaouen with no hassle and we thoroughly enjoyed our time there. so i hope you enjoy it as well , great people , poor , but great craic ! laugh a minute !


----------



## mark61

Maroc is safer than London, or Amsterdam, or Berlin, or, and many other places, so what you may be ripped off for 50 Euro + but the chances of ending up in a morgue are minimal. The dogs are too hungry. )p


----------



## Topmast

daygoboy said:


> Harry's Bar, don't know about the eats, but the pianist was quite good!
> Casablanca, "Surrounded by desert sands", that's what Bumphrey Gocart said about Casa in the film, obviously
> he'd never been there, let alone the question, was the film actually made there





Harleyboygaz3 said:


> Wow, we have been walking around with eyes in the back of our heads since we’ve been here probably thinking we are being a bit over precautious but hearing this will be even more so. Have got money and passports etc. tight round my waist in a leather bum bag type thing but half is on show. Where abouts did this happen to you?


I can’t remember the name of the town in which this happened as it was six years ago but I do have a photo .This was the only time I felt worried mostly people were fine just take sensible precautions.


----------



## trevskoda

Harleyboygaz3 said:


> Think I’m going out tomorrow to buy a big knife, pepper spray and a flexi bar just for good measure Trev.!!!  Blimey, wasn’t sure I was expecting coming to a war zone. I don’t have a camera only the one on my phone and don’t normally wear shoes only flip flops so will be difficult hiding all my cash in them


Keep it under your shirt,yes it is no worse than many other tourist places but the street folk are intence at chassing you for money,beleave it or not belfast is the safest city in europe.
Do make sure you have a good time which is more important.


----------



## phillybarbour

Looks like a great trip.


----------



## trevskoda

Some of the plaster work in there buildings is out of this world.


----------



## Harleyboygaz3

So ,we are now going to head further south probably to Mohammedia just before you reach Casablanca. Would have stopped at Rabat but doesn’t look like anywhere suitable to park up there so just going to drive through Kenitra and Rabat for a quick look instead.


----------



## daygoboy

It's the persistent pestering that tourists can't take, and at times it
borders on the aggressive. It's not about the sort of crimes that
involve the police and possibly make the statistics. Not to overlook the
fact Maroc relies heavily on tourism and the production and export of hash,
they ignore any statistics that reflect negatively on that fact.
I've known plenty of people catch the first ferry back to Spain soon after
arrival in Tanger, that's why I say if you feel OK in Tanger then you'll
likely be OK anywhere else in Maroc.


----------



## Harleyboygaz3

daygoboy said:


> It's the persistent pestering that tourists can't take, and at times it
> borders on the aggressive. It's not about the sort of crimes that
> involve the police and possibly make the statistics. Not to overlook the
> fact Maroc relies heavily on tourism and the production and export of hash,
> they ignore any statistics that reflect negatively on that fact.
> I've known plenty of people catch the first ferry back to Spain soon after
> arrival in Tanger, that's why I say if you feel OK in Tanger then you'll
> likely be OK anywhere else in Maroc!


Yes you are right, iam used to the way they approach you desperately trying to sell you something as have spent a lot of time in Thailand. I guess They are the same,dependant on earning from tourists that pass through. Tangier was fairly full on and we  new it would be but otherwise is a great place to see once you can look past the pestering, I can understand people coming here and turning straight back. Must admit, the driving over here is pretty much the same as in Thailand, mad ba****rds!! I thought they were bad enough in Portugal till I’ve came  here.


----------



## n brown

first day there ,filled up in Tangiers, pump guy handed me his joint while he filled the van . H&S Maroc style .
dealing with the hasslers is a doddle really . when you pull up and a crowd of kids surround you and the van , just beckon one of the bigger ones, say ''tu es gardien ''and give him a couple of dirham on your return. let lads carry your bags at markets etc , pay them a bit, they're earning for their family after all.this is just showing respect. as for the annoying ones who won't bugger off , they've learnt half a dozen languages, and always ask where you're from. answer in a sing song voice '' i ama froom Noor-vay'' that'll confuse them !
if you get caught doing anything by a cop on his own , speeding , parking etc , ask politely if its possible to pay a spot fine , and no, you won't require a receipt ta. politeness is key in all situations


----------



## vwalan

if you use the kenitra -sale coastal roads and then get to rabat. you cross a bridge . go abit further then turnround and come back almost to the bridge then turn left . follow the river and you can go past rabat on the coast its really nice just looking.
you cant quite stay on the old coast road all the way to mohammedia but have to turn left after rabat , but hug the coast where ever you can .
casablanca head for the port ,its signed then turn left just before the port . again follow the coast its amazing . specially when you get to the big works etc .
we stop around skirat way on the coast.,just north is great lovely beaches and usually ok for a nights stop.  have a good one.


----------



## spigot

n brown said:


> first day there ,filled up in Tangiers, pump guy handed me his joint while he filled the van . H&S Maroc style .
> dealing with the hasslers is a doddle really . when you pull up and a crowd of kids surround you and the van , just beckon one of the bigger ones, say ''tu es gardien ''and give him a couple of dirham on your return. let lads carry your bags at markets etc , pay them a bit, they're earning for their family after all.this is just showing respect. as for the annoying ones who won't bugger off , they've learnt half a dozen languages, and always ask where you're from. answer in a sing song voice '' i ama froom Noor-vay'' that'll confuse them !
> if you get caught doing anything by a cop on his own , speeding , parking etc , ask politely if its possible to pay a spot fine , and no, you won't require a receipt ta. politeness is key in all situations



How long since you’ve been there Nigel?
You give a kid a couple of dirhams nowadays he’ll look at you with a derisive sneer & hold his hand out for more.
I’m getting hardened to this now which is a shame as sometimes a few of these approaches can be genuine.
I was staying in the car park of the Leisure Centre in Agadir when a well dressed guy came up & gave us a kilo of tangerines saying “Welcome to Morocco”.
Further down the coast, we were on a deserted beach with only goats  for company when a chap came by on a donkey & gave us a bunch of bananas, I expected a demand for payment, but no, the guy was glad of some unexpected company.
These examples were unusual, mostly the natives are all on the ponce, if you say NO, they think you mean yes. It can get very wearying, I will never go near Marrakesh again for this reason.


----------



## daygoboy

Harleyboygaz3 said:


> Yes you are right, iam used to the way they approach you desperately trying to sell you something as have spent a lot of time in Thailand. I guess They are the same,dependant on earning from tourists that pass through. Tangier was fairly full on and we  new it would be but otherwise is a great place to see once you can look past the pestering, I can understand people coming here and turning straight back. Must admit, the driving over here is pretty much the same as in Thailand, mad ba****rds!! I thought they were bad enough in Portugal till I’ve came  here.



That's the thing, you as myself are basing opinion on experiences of actually
living or on at least many visits and times in a country. People fresh from Europe
driving vans worth more than a young unemployed Moroccan is likely to earn in
a lifetime, flashing a handful of Dirhams is going to attract them like flies, there
can be no disputing that, but it's not something you generally experience in European
cities, apart from beggary of course. And I would do likewise if I were standing in their
Firestones or babouches!
Many more cars in Maroc these days, but less poor old donkeys so a win of
a kind Ramadan is the time to really take care, so you're well clear there.
Many of the responses on the forums come from the male
perspective, it's a given that Maroc is very much a mans place. I do know of many
women having completely differing sets of opinions, Certainly my
missus does, hence why my last trip was 4 years ago


----------



## Pauljenny

Enjoy your adventures. Be very careful that you don't run out of gin 
Your photos of Tangier are exactly the same as the ones that we took, when we were there... Have you hacked our phone ...?
Stay healthy, avoid cuts and bites.


----------



## n brown

spigot said:


> How long since you’ve been there Nigel?
> You give a kid a couple of dirhams nowadays he’ll look at you with a derisive sneer & hold his hand out for more.
> I’m getting hardened to this now which is a shame as sometimes a few of these approaches can be genuine.
> I was staying in the car park of the Leisure Centre in Agadir when a well dressed guy came up & gave us a kilo of tangerines saying “Welcome to Morocco”.
> Further down the coast, we were on a deserted beach with only goats  for company when a chap came by on a donkey & gave us a bunch of bananas, I expected a demand for payment, but no, the guy was glad of some unexpected company.
> These examples were unusual, mostly the natives are all on the ponce, if you say NO, they think you mean yes. It can get very wearying, I will never go near Marrakesh again for this reason.


been too long , so when i say a couple of dirham , i mean whatever the going rate is


----------



## daygoboy

spigot said:


> These examples were unusual, mostly the natives are all on the ponce, if you say NO, they think you mean yes. It can get very wearying, I will never go near Marrakesh again for this reason.



I presume you mean the Moroccans living off the tourist Dirham, because
most Moroccans in my experience want nothing much to do with the kafirs.
One way to get the touts and hustlers off your back is to convince them that
you know the place/town/city well or at least have been there before., memorising
a few roads and landmarks beforehand can work, even in Marrakesh.
I blame fecking Club 18-30 when they established themselves just off the
Jemaa el-Fnaa, plane loads of chalkies (to quote Trev) ruined the atmosphere
ever since, alack & alas.


----------



## spigot

daygoboy said:


> I presume you mean the Moroccans living off the tourist Dirham, because
> most Moroccans in my experience want nothing much to do with the kafirs.
> One way to get the touts and hustlers off your back is to convince them that
> you know the place/town/city well or at least have been there before., memorising
> a few roads and landmarks beforehand can work, even in Marrakesh.
> I blame fecking Club 18-30 when they established themselves just off the
> Jemaa el-Fnaa, plane loads of chalkies (to quote Trev) ruined the atmosphere
> ever since, alack & alas.



Yes, I am referring to the native Moroccans.
“Kaffir” is a derogatory term for black Africans but these guys are no trouble at all.
They set up their displays of dodgy sunglasses, snide bags & awful woodcarvings on tourist seafronts when the old bill are not looking but they don’t worry anybody.              
If we leave the EU without a deal, a possible way round the 90 day limit is to spend 3 months in Morocco & then go back to Spain, as some have suggested.
But I don’t think I could stay that long, I love the country, the climate & the breathtaking scenery but it’s the bloody Arabs I can’t stand.


----------



## Pauljenny

Tick..tick tick ...
Steady, Mike, steady !


----------



## Harleyboygaz3

vwalan said:


> if you use the kenitra -sale coastal roads and then get to rabat. you cross a bridge . go abit further then turnround and come back almost to the bridge then turn left . follow the river and you can go past rabat on the coast its really nice just looking.
> you cant quite stay on the old coast road all the way to mohammedia but have to turn left after rabat , but hug the coast where ever you can .
> casablanca head for the port ,its signed then turn left just before the port . again follow the coast its amazing . specially when you get to the big works etc .
> we stop around skirat way on the coast.,just north is great lovely beaches and usually ok for a nights stop.  have a good one.


Thanks Alan,Just what we did in the end,was a beautiful drive down the coast all the way down to Mohamedia. We did take a wrong turn though in Rabat and ending up in the centre in a full on traffic jam, cars cutting up in front,behind and from all angles,tooting ,arms waving good lord it was good to get through it all!! From Rabat all the way down looked like you are in a different country, stunning coastline,I think they must be trying to make it a holiday destination maybe it’s certainly got the potential. Hoping for a bit of wilding soon as we are getting further south.


----------



## Harleyboygaz3

Pauljenny said:


> Enjoy your adventures. Be very careful that you don't run out of gin
> Your photos of Tangier are exactly the same as the ones that we took, when we were there... Have you hacked our phone ...?
> Stay healthy, avoid cuts and bites.


Thanks Paul, T’s rationed me to a bottle a day so me thinks I’m definitely going to run out by the end  but luckily got 100+ cans of beer and 5 x 5lt kegs of Vinho tinto for back up. Hope you’re both well bejinho for Jenny.


----------



## Harleyboygaz3

Few piccys at Rabat.


----------



## trevskoda

n brown said:


> been too long , so when i say a couple of dirham , i mean whatever the going rate is


Edward was on the throne then.


----------



## spigot

Harleyboygaz3 said:


> Thanks Paul, T’s rationed me to a bottle a day so me thinks I’m definitely going to run out by the end  but luckily got 100+ cans of beer and 5 x 5lt kegs of Vinho tinto for back up. Hope you’re both well bejinho for Jenny.



If you run out by the time you get to Agadir, Uniprix sell the cheapest booze  in Morocco (but it’s still not that cheap)!


----------



## trevskoda

I thought they were not allowed booze .


----------



## vwalan

morocco make some real nice beers that actually win prizes in europe . some of their wine is ok as well.
tunisia do real nice wines .
they arent allowed to pray if they have been drinking.
but wine and beer can be bought in many towns  in morocco. 
harleyboy ,its nice to hug the coast where ever you can. 
i say catch ferry to ceuta then make a quick right turn as you enter morocco and work the coast past tangiers and all the way down. 
mind i also like the med coast as well, lots good places to visit and enjoy. 
stay off the main roads and motor ways ,meet the real locals.


----------



## daygoboy

spigot said:


> Yes, I am referring to the native Moroccans.
> “Kaffir” is a derogatory term for black Africans but these guys are no trouble at all.
> They set up their displays of dodgy sunglasses, snide bags & awful woodcarvings on tourist seafronts when the old bill are not looking but they don’t worry anybody.
> If we leave the EU without a deal, a possible way round the 90 day limit is to spend 3 months in Morocco & then go back to Spain, as some have suggested.
> But I don’t think I could stay that long, I love the country, the climate & the breathtaking scenery but it’s the bloody Arabs I can’t stand.



No, "kafir" as in non believer, which is my persuasion don't know about you!
A lot of the Sub Saharan Africans  living in Maroc are making desperate attempts across the straights, a lot of drownings far in excess of those crossing from Calais to the UK. Rarely gets reported here. I was wilding near Almerimar a few years ago and woke one morning to find 40-50 migrants sitting quietly in a big beached RIB just as the Guardia turned up to collect. Almerimar is quite a long way up the costa so possibly launched from a ship.
The Spanish coast  west of Algeciras is military zoned 'No Entrada' wildcampers  get decojoned, although it
is tempting, the wilding that is, not the decojoning! Would be very easy for the Spanish to falsify illegal migrant stats.
The Berbers have about much affection for Arabs as you appear to, they regard them as the eastern lot that
took the fertile land of them, and forced them to live in the mountains,


----------



## Harleyboygaz3

So, after a long walk heading into Mohammédia we eventually gave up and turned back as it was a too long a trek in. We did however get a couple of nice pics on the way back to camp.


----------



## daygoboy

Sidi Ifni is worth a visit ex Spanish colonial ruled with a European Art Deco Architecture
overlay, Spanish still spoken there by some. Personally preference for me
is to go inland, the loop to Tafroute is a good start or into Paradise Valley near
Tagazoute 20km north of Agidir. Although the hustlers can be a PIA (as already mentioned)
for 1st timers Marrakech can't be left out or Fez especially the souk. Another great
drive is the Draa valley, adobe towns and palm groves very different to the
north coastal towns.


----------



## n brown

in Fez camping ,a cat was stuck up a tree meowing piteously all night, so one english woman got very irate, and in the morning got hold of the campsite owner and demanded he do something to get the poor thing down . he went and got his car and drove to the tree, then, to the woman's horror , pulled out a shotgun , aimed ,and before she could stop him, fired both barrels !
of course , he'd aimed about 10 feet away , but it did the trick , the cat came down the tree like a shot !  like i said , laugh a minute !


----------



## Harleyboygaz3

daygoboy said:


> Sidi Ifni is worth a visit ex Spanish colonial ruled with a European Art Deco Architecture
> overlay, Spanish still spoken there by some. Personally preference for me
> is to go inland, the loop to Tafroute is a good start or into Paradise Valley near
> Tagazoute 20km north of Agidir. Although the hustlers can be a PIA (as already mentioned)
> for 1st timers Marrakech can't be left out or Fez especially the souk. Another great
> drive is the Draa valley, adobe towns and palm groves very different to the
> north coastal towns.


Thanks, we have a plan to go to Sidi Ifni in fact all the coast down to Sidi. Tafraoute is also definitely on the list along with Ourazate,Marrakesh , Fes,Meknes and Chefchaoen .


----------



## Harleyboygaz3

We left Mohammédia this morning and have travelled the coastline down through Casablanca down to El Jadida where we parked up for a while and had a look round the ancient Portuguese walled village near the port.  This was well worth the visit even had a look in the communal bakery and a walk round the perimeter walls.We then travelled further down through some stunning coastal scenery  to where we are now at Oualidia which also looks a lovely spot. Currently in a large central car park where we just had dinner the guardian charged us 3euro for the night, nice bloke had a chat and a laugh he even had a beer with me!!


----------



## Pauljenny

Come home quick, you're missing the rain.


----------



## Harleyboygaz3

Few Pics at El Jadida at comunial bakery and canon.


----------



## trevskoda

Look at the bread laying on the floor where germs are,health hazard.


----------



## vwalan

keep hugging the coast we used to park not far from the lighthouse at cap beddouza. 
again at safi there is great views as you get there on the coast but head for the port then left turn and follow the coast. 
you get to see the city but its great by the sea . after safi you might e amazed at the view inland as you hug the coast. 
bet you have never seen so many ladders and tubes etc 
oh by the way if you go to the left hand beach at oulidia and walk by the sea there is some great caves fishermen used to use. worth the walk its a bit of away but worth it. 
still more to see though as you travel down the coast .essaouirs is great. then sidi kauki and still hug the coast ,loads places to have a night etc plus water fountains etc are around. 
we used to spend quite a time at kauki good surfing and nice locals .


----------



## Harleyboygaz3

Pauljenny said:


> Come home quick, you're missing the rain.


I know Paul, it’s just tripped the Electricty at parents home as the cameras have all gone off line!! Luckily have got our friends close by who have a key to reset the trip in house!!


----------



## Harleyboygaz3

vwalan said:


> keep hugging the coast we used to park not far from the lighthouse at cap beddouza.
> again at safi there is great views as you get there on the coast but head for the port then left turn and follow the coast.
> you get to see the city but its great by the sea . after safi you might e amazed at the view inland as you hug the coast.
> bet you have never seen so many ladders and tubes etc
> oh by the way if you go to the left hand beach at oulidia and walk by the sea there is some great caves fishermen used to use. worth the walk its a bit of away but worth it.
> still more to see though as you travel down the coast .essaouirs is great. then sidi kauki and still hug the coast ,loads places to have a night etc plus water fountains etc are around.
> we used to spend quite a time at kauki good surfing and nice locals .


Thanks Alan, we’re going over to beach for walk after breakfast so will see if we can find caves. We’re hoping to do pretty much what you have said, will stop day after tomorrow to see the lighthouse at Cap Beddouza maybe stop off or continue down to Safi. The coastline here is sure amazing though


----------



## spigot

Good wilding spot just down the coast at Sidi Bouzid right on the seafront 33.231011   -8.553774. “guardian” charges 5 dirhams.


----------



## Harleyboygaz3

spigot said:


> Good wilding spot just down the coast at Sidi Bouzid right on the seafront 33.231011   -8.553774. “guardian” charges 5 dirhams.View attachment 74077


Thanks Mike, I remember seeing that photo you put on last year it looks spot on,Will definitely try it there. Looking forward to Tafraoute though, from your findings and photos last year, looks amazing


----------



## vwalan

tafraoute is great. mind was nicer before they repainted the stones a few years ago . they painted them different colours to what they were originally. 
there is great adventures to be had though . 
many of the tracks have been tarmaced these days or made firmer, lots routes just below tafroute on the maps make great day out driving adventures . 
i like the coasts but i also like the inland places . almost every village has a story to tell. 
the mountains, gorges etc all adventures . go up dades come down todra . ideally take about three days . great fun. 
have a good one.


----------



## daygoboy

trevskoda said:


> Look at the bread laying on the floor where germs are,health hazard.



That Trev, iswhat's' called the flavour additive enhancement part of the bread making process,
in Maroc................ quite tasty though, Maroc bread. The butchers shop displays have there own
flavour enhancement, flies on your sheeps head at no extra cost even in the summer!


----------



## mark61

vwalan said:


> tafraoute is great. mind was nicer before they repainted the stones a few years ago . they painted them different colours to what they were originally.
> there is great adventures to be had though .
> many of the tracks have been tarmaced these days or made firmer, lots routes just below tafroute on the maps make great day out driving adventures .
> i like the coasts but i also like the inland places . almost every village has a story to tell.
> the mountains, gorges etc all adventures . go up dades come down todra . ideally take about three days . great fun.
> have a good one.


The track joining Dades (R704) and Todra (R703) is now a well graded dirt road for about a third of the crossing. Used to be fun and take ages, boring and takes about 2 hours now. The P7103 north was still good fun. Probably tarmac now though.


----------



## daygoboy

It was the fact that you actually had to make an effort to see and experience Morocco,
and that it was the differences that made it something of an adventure. The rough roads,
the fact knowing that you could actually get properly lost, all part of the experience.
I foresee tarmac road access to everywhere likely to attract the tourist Dirham before long.
The coming of the Motorway spelt the kiss of death, probably be extended as 2 strips
of blacktop to Timbuktu before long!


----------



## Harleyboygaz3

Oualidia is a very relaxing place, looks like it could be quite busy in the summer months has a very holiday feeling. Walked through the town earlier today lots of people chilling in cafes etc. The beach and lagoon are very pretty and are lots of  fishermen selling fish from mopeds. Few pics of town couldn’t resist the building site guys hand digging footings! Loved the ducks for sale and of course a beach sunset, I’m sure we’ll be back.


----------



## Harleyboygaz3

We left Oualidia this morning and said farewell to our friendly guardian Ibrahim, what a guy! We said that we liked harira soup the day before and low and behold he brought us last night some freshly made harira soup and warm flatbreads.Was half expecting him to ask us for some money but I guess he was repaying us  for the couple of beers i gave him the day before. Anyway set of at 9.30 and headed south on the coast road for Safi and what stunning scenery we had almost all the way to Safi. However we didn’t stop at Safi as looked industrial with a massive what looked like fuel plant? So headed for Essaouira where we thought might be a nice place for a wander in the Médina and a bite to eat. Sorry to say we were a bit disappointed, very big Médina with some interesting buildings and stores to see. Lunch was poor, very busy , lots of tourists and beggars , still at least we can say we’ve been.. Moved a little way further south down to Sidi Kaouki on a nice little site, very peaceful Bliss.. Few pics of coast trip and Médina Essaouira.


----------



## vwalan

amazing that big industrial plant as you pass by though. 
sidi kaouki is great . we used to spend alot of time there . 
mind alot of the restaurants etc have been knocked down and changed over the years . 
can be nice right at the south side of the beach if you get on the cliff tops there. 
lots to see ,have fun.


----------



## daygoboy

Surprised you found Essaouira (Mogador) a bit disappointing, many  first time
visitors at least, rate it quite highly. Still get people going there just to get the Jimi
Hendrix experience, I think some reckon he's living there!


----------



## mark61

No coffee at the Jimi Hendrix cafe?   

Nice enough round Essaouira, but yes, very touristy, guess thats comforting for some. 
Still, enjoyed my visits there.


----------



## vwalan

castles in the sand and all that stuff.
was very famous years ago for all that stuff.
glad i saw it years ago its changed alot over the years .
diabat was a good park up years ago.


----------



## Harleyboygaz3

vwalan said:


> castles in the sand and all that stuff.
> was very famous years ago for all that stuff.
> glad i saw it years ago its changed alot over the years .
> diabat was a good park up years ago.


You’re right Alan, I bet it was a little gem years ago before everyone else arrived. The place itself has a lot of character especially inside the Médina with a nice beach too.


----------



## n brown

very different then , not just Maroc , but the whole travelling thing, and i'm glad i was there for it . funny enough , my son found some pics a mate of mine , Gin , took. not many pics from those days , who bothered ? nice shot of me riding a Harley out of Chefchaouen camping , with my mate Terry , who got famous for being the getaway driver at the Millenium dome robbery , on the back . funny old times


----------



## Harleyboygaz3

mark61 said:


> No coffee at the Jimi Hendrix cafe?
> 
> Nice enough round Essaouira, but yes, very touristy, guess thats comforting for some.
> Still, enjoyed my visits there.


I think we missed the Jimi Hendrix cafe Mark , mind you there is certainly an abundance of cafes and restaurants everywhere , lots going on for sure.


----------



## daygoboy

Essaouira found itself on the tourist trail after the hippies 'found it'
in the 60s.
One or two of the quayside open fish restaurants have an effective low level
extortion ruse, or at least used to, tourist asks price for a fish meal and restaurateur
writes price in biro on  his hand, you have the meal, go to pay expecting 50 Dhms
he holds out his hand it shows 150 Dhms. Try arguing and a table
with 7 or 8 of his mates start getting menacing. Now that, might make someone
find a visit to Essaouira disappointing lol.


----------



## Harleyboygaz3

daygoboy said:


> Essaouira found itself on the tourist trail after the hippies 'found it'
> in the 60s.
> One or two of the quayside open fish restaurants have an effective low level
> extortion ruse, or at least used to, tourist asks price for a fish meal and restaurateur
> writes price in biro on  his hand, you have the meal, go to pay expecting 50 Dhms
> he holds out his hand it shows 150 Dhms. Try arguing and a table
> with 7 or 8 of his mates start getting menacing. Now that, might make someone
> find a visit to Essaouira disappointing lol.


That’s something I would quite expect to happen there , probably more often than you would think.. I’m glad we went though, I’ll probably be saying exactly the same thing about Marrakesh  lol


----------



## vwalan

look out for tortoises kaouki usually as loads running across the roads etc
heres some from one of our trips


----------



## trevskoda

Harleyboygaz3 said:


> Oualidia is a very relaxing place, looks like it could be quite busy in the summer months has a very holiday feeling. Walked through the town earlier today lots of people chilling in cafes etc. The beach and lagoon are very pretty and are lots of  fishermen selling fish from mopeds. Few pics of town couldn’t resist the building site guys hand digging footings! Loved the ducks for sale and of course a beach sunset, I’m sure we’ll be back.
> 
> View attachment 74091View attachment 74092View attachment 74093View attachment 74094View attachment 74095


What do moped fish taste like.
Love the pics.


----------



## daygoboy

T


trevskoda said:


> What do moped fish taste like.
> Love the pics.



Horrible, just recycled smokers.


----------



## Harleyboygaz3

vwalan said:


> look out for tortoises kaouki usually as loads running across the roads etc
> heres some from one of our trips


Will keep an eye out for the tortoises today Alan,which truck is yours in the last pic?


----------



## vwalan

you just see the back end of my trailer . 
theres a side view on my avatar. 
actually that was at the water fill point up the iminiki valley just behind auorira or banana village as its known .lovely valley and the river runs through makes a good clothes washing place etc . and a deep bit for swimming etc . can get busy on a sunday as locals use it as well. but all friendly. 
its always worth sneaking around alot of the villages as the main roads usually take you by and not see the good places . 
we always have a look up tracks etc maybe on m,bikes first then the trucks . many villages are like going home for us the locals are always so friendly.


----------



## Tony Lee

trevskoda said:


> If going into a town do try and get a tour guide,this way you will be safe,do wear oldish cloths/shoes to blend in ,keep some crayons etc to hand to kids.



Yes of course. Some lollies too, and pens. And some new clothes and what about term fees. But why not go the full Monte and give them all a nice backpack and mountain bike so they don't keep asking me. 

Try Turkey instead. They do it the other way around and give the tourists little gifts


----------



## daygoboy

Tony Lee said:


> Yes of course. Some lollies too, and pens. And some new clothes and what about term fees. But why not go the full Monte and give them all a nice backpack and mountain bike so they don't keep asking me.
> 
> Try Turkey instead. They do it the other way around and give the tourists little gifts



Possibly a touch cynical comment! But I think I know exactly what the practical 
implications are of what you state. At the lowest level the shepherd kids can be inclined
to throw stones at your windscreen and/or stand blocking the road if you don't stop.
Tough if you've forgotten to carry  scriptos or bonbons, or perhaps you don't
go along with the idea of being intimidated. Can't really blame the kids, or
the notion that some French possess, in their blaming mainly the affluent German 
tourists over the years!


----------



## Harleyboygaz3

Perfect here,about 25deg.almost full sun, just got back from beach where we had some nice lunch and watch the surfers,oh and coffee & crepe for aft now going to have a couple of cold beers. The place is so chilled going to stay another day


----------



## Harleyboygaz3

Left Kaouki this morning and headed south to Imsouane beach where we’ve stopped at a site on top of the cliffs overlooking the sea. There are about half a dozen vans here so plenty of space and the village literally a five minute walk. Been into Village and seems to have a really layed back vibe, plenty of surfers kicking around and look like some good food places all selling fresh local fish. Looks like we might have an extra night here too?


----------



## vwalan

shame its not january as then if your lucky you would see enormous killer whales swimming past near killer point just near tagga . 
but keep your eyes open with weather changes you might get a view. 
you can get abit addicted to that coast. 
but soon you will be touring inland and finding other amazing things to watch. 
desert foxes . the camels , goat herds etc etc all amazing to see. 
never mind keep looking out for water stops etc. they are all over the place really.


----------



## Harleyboygaz3

So this morning we left Imousane and headed Down the coast through some amazing coastline. We also decided to drive through Tagahzoute instead of bypassing, looks like they have got a good tourist trade going on as all apartments, houses and hotels going up everywhere and the place seemed a lot cleaner and greener and they are building a new golf course. Stopped at supermarket in Agadir for a stock up and headed further down to Tiznit. Had a good walk round the walled town but didn’t seem to be much to see here unless I’m missing anything? Anyway, took a few pics of one of the entry points through the wall and a pottery stall. Heading tomorrow morning to Sidi Ifni so will post more then.Temperature is up, got to 33 degrees this afternoon


----------



## vwalan

when you get to aglou plage just a bit further south from there was /is a restaurant on the right hand side . they had a campsite behind it . under an arch way. 
great family run place . could just get my mini artic through the arch. . 
ideal for that cheap camp but safe. 
used to go there when i had my vwt2 camper before the artic as well. 
did almost buy a house just past the restaurant. mind glad i didnt later divorce etc it would have been awkward. 
but lots fun still for you along that coast, remember ever turn off to the sea take . there,s some great beaches and places to stop. 
if you go further down at tarfaya is a great museum about antoine de saint exupery and the post to america etc . well worth a visit. 
have a good one.


----------



## n brown

,


----------



## spigot

We didn’t think much of Tiznit either, bugger all there.
Aglou Plage is good OK to wild camp back of the beach. We normally stay here for a couple of days prior to heading for Tafraoute.


----------



## Harleyboygaz3

vwalan said:


> when you get to aglou plage just a bit further south from there was /is a restaurant on the right hand side . they had a campsite behind it . under an arch way.
> great family run place . could just get my mini artic through the arch. .
> ideal for that cheap camp but safe.
> used to go there when i had my vwt2 camper before the artic as well.
> did almost buy a house just past the restaurant. mind glad i didnt later divorce etc it would have been awkward.
> but lots fun still for you along that coast, remember ever turn off to the sea take . there,s some great beaches and places to stop.
> if you go further down at tarfaya is a great museum about antoine de saint exupery and the post to america etc . well worth a visit.
> have a good one.


Thanks Alan, was thinking of maybe taking a couple of more nights by the ocean, can’t beat it,I will keep an eye open for that spot.


----------



## Harleyboygaz3

n brown said:


> me and Tel off for an adventure . leaving Chefchaouen on the harley. behind is another mate's bedford which i fitted out on the 'camping ' at Taghazoute . i fitted out a 30 yr old German army merc ambo with less than 2000miles on it for the guy o the right ,he still drives it most days on his farm in Zimbabwe. if VW Alan recognises anyone it might be Don , the beard on the left. interesting timesView attachment 74212


Blimey, that looks a while back going by the black and white pic.!! Must say you look a bit like Hopper in Easy Rider. Lol. Good old times though I bet?


----------



## Harleyboygaz3

spigot said:


> We didn’t think much of Tiznit either, bugger all there.
> Aglou Plage is good OK to wild camp back of the beach. We normally stay here for a couple of days prior to heading for Tafraoute.


Yep, we walked the whole way round waiting to see something, all round the old part of the town but nothing!! Tafraoute is where we will head for after the next couple of days. Definitely want to get a few days wilding in, I must admit there’s not many doing it though I think police have definitely clamped down on it recently? I reckon the camp sites are probably in on it and are giving the police a back hander so they move them onto their sites...


----------



## Pauljenny

We're jealous, Gary.
Keep us that way.


----------



## vwalan

its a bit out of season really . 
it starts to get busier in november december. 
mind many go after newyear. 
we used to like crossing about first week in december 
have 6 weeks in spain then 12 weeks morocco then 6 weeks spain portugal or just spain. 
depending on the weather might do spain portugal first . never planned just as we felt at the time. 
lately just spain but avoid the tourist areas and have a great time searching places out .


----------



## spigot

The hotel overlooking the beach at Aglou Plage charges 20dh to stay on the front.
Also, cassettes can be emptied & water replenished, a great place to chill out.


----------



## Harleyboygaz3

vwalan said:


> its a bit out of season really .
> it starts to get busier in november december.
> mind many go after newyear.
> we used to like crossing about first week in december
> have 6 weeks in spain then 12 weeks morocco then 6 weeks spain portugal or just spain.
> depending on the weather might do spain portugal first . never planned just as we felt at the time.
> lately just spain but avoid the tourist areas and have a great time searching places out .


It does seem fairly quiet to be honest which isn’t a bad thing really. I think we passed the restaurant you were talking about in Aglou Plage, was about a mile south on right hand side now looks like a cafe and small camp site.


----------



## Harleyboygaz3

spigot said:


> The hotel overlooking the beach at Aglou Plage charges 20dh to stay on the front.
> Also, cassettes can be emptied & water replenished, a great place to chill out.View attachment 74214View attachment 74216View attachment 74217


We did stop an look at that place Mike, looked really tempting but decided to go to Ifni instead.


----------



## Harleyboygaz3

Few pics on the way down from Tiznit to Ifni this morning.


----------



## vwalan

Harleyboygaz3 said:


> It does seem fairly quiet to be honest which isn’t a bad thing really. I think we passed the restaurant you were talking about in Aglou Plage, was about a mile south on right hand side now looks like a cafe and small camp site.


that sounds like you found it. 
its almost or was like a private campsite. 
keep your eyes open though that coast can get better all the time. 
then you go inland and the adventure carries on. 
its the places between the tourist spots that give the most. 
just slow slow and even slower , so much to see.


----------



## Harleyboygaz3

This morning walked into Ifni town as they have a market on Sundays. Lots of stuff for sale on there mainly clothes, tools , chickens and lots of vegetables, quite chilled here not a lot of touting which is nice. Had a coffee and walked back to site for lunch.


----------



## Pauljenny

We had to make do with Santa Cat market, Gary 
2 hours in the Piri Piri  tent. Chicken, pork strips, bread, olives, enough red wine..6 Euros a knock .


----------



## Harleyboygaz3

Yesterday morning  we left Sidi Ifni on a bit of a windy mountain road with some spectacular views over the Anti Atlas. We were heading for Tafraoute thinking maybe 3 hours, almost 5 hours later we arrived to this special little village with stunning mountain scenery 360 degrees. This morning headed for the painted rocks close by so arrived, parked up and soaked up the absolute stillness and silence, we were the only ones there. From memory reading up on these rocks they were painted by a guy I think in the 80’s It certainly looks like they have been painted over again multicoloured as opposed to light blue. Anyway, had a cuppa there then headed off again through the mountains all the way to Taroudant which is where we are now parked up in a car park by the City wall. After walking almost every street in the very bustling medina, souk and big busy square would recommend a visit. So have just arrived back to van for a well deserved G&T.


----------



## Harleyboygaz3

A few pics of Tafraoute town, the painted rocks and journey to Taroudant.


----------



## Harleyboygaz3

Mountain Journey from Tafraout to Taroudant


----------



## daygoboy

If you're in for a bit of mountain driving then if heading to Marrakesh
could go via the Tizi n'Tichka in the High Atlas, great winding drive, the highest 
mountain pass in north Africa. Should be snow free road October.


----------



## spigot

You didn’t stay long in Tafraoute, we had trouble getting out of the place.
We wild camped in the Almond Valley where
We met some guys from Motorhome Fun who were staying there for months.
In Taroudant you can wild camp under the ramparts outside the Kasbah, a great place, we stayed a week before moving on to Ouarzazate.


----------



## Harleyboygaz3

daygoboy said:


> If you're in for a bit of mountain driving then if heading to Marrakesh
> could go via the Tizi n'Tichka in the High Atlas, great winding drive, the highest
> mountain pass in north Africa. Should be snow free road October.


Yes we’ve just decided our route to Marrakesh last night and as I don’t mind the sheer drops and windy mountain passes my wife’s not so keen . I was also thinking about my poor old 30 year old Merc’s engine screaming uphill and his poor breaks overheating  So we’ve decided to take the easy route up there. I did read somewhere that the route you mention has some stunning scenery though.


----------



## Harleyboygaz3

spigot said:


> You didn’t stay long in Tafraoute, we had trouble getting out of the place.
> We wild camped in the Almond Valley where
> We met some guys from Motorhome Fun who were staying there for months.
> In Taroudant you can wild camp under the ramparts outside the Kasbah, a great place, we stayed a week before moving on to Ouarzazate.View attachment 74324


Hi Mike, yes I know we didn’t stay long there it’s a lovely place but I think our trip maybe cut shorter than planned due to some circumstances at home. Having come to Morocco we still have must do things ie. Marrakesh, Meknes,Fes and Chefchaouen to see before we go back just in case it’s our last trip here. We had planned to go to Ourazazate and over to the Sahara gateway but not this time unfortunately.


----------



## daygoboy

Harleyboygaz3 said:


> Yes we’ve just decided our route to Marrakesh last night and as I don’t mind the sheer drops and windy mountain passes my wife’s not so keen . I was also thinking about my poor old 30 year old Merc’s engine screaming uphill and his poor breaks overheating  So we’ve decided to take the easy route up there. I did read somewhere that the route you mention has some stunning scenery though.



It's heartening to see old taxis and vans with derivations of your engine around though
isn't it. I'm assuming you've got a 410d/412d, I've managed to get a local blacksmith/foundry
in Taghazoute  to make a sandmould casting of a failed waterpump for a vanner
once, crude but did the job. It's the electronic controlled stuff that induces migraines,
when the only outfit with the correct equipment happens to be a main dealer in Casablanca,
and you happen to be crippled in Zagora or ad Dakla! I think risk of breakdown and what to do
should it occur, is what puts a lot of M/homers going to Morocco per se, let alone
going on the piste so to speak.


----------



## spigot

In Meknes I can recommend a guardian controlled spot 33.890669 -5.564343 by the King’s golf course & in front of a disused prison, it’s just a short walk to the centre of town.


----------



## spigot

Also about 100mtrs up a side road is a Fuente, a public water tap.
There are many of these in towns & villages, these are obvious by their surrounds of  Islamic tiles.
Some are quite elaborate & very beautiful.


----------



## Cariad

We were in Morocco for two months earlier this year travelling from Tangier via Marrakesh to Tarroudant near Agadir then east to Er Rachedia before turning north up to Fez via the Ziz Gorges.  We felt safe throughout and experienced nothing but kindness and a friendly welcome from the Moroccans.  Obviously, we were careful in the touristy areas, but the same would apply in any European big city.  So, don't be put off going.  If you are adventurous and don't require 5star campsite facilities you won't be disappointed!


----------



## Harleyboygaz3

spigot said:


> Also about 100mtrs up a side road is a Fuente, a public water tap.
> There are many of these in towns & villages, these are obvious by their surrounds of ☪ Islamic tiles.
> Some are quite elaborate & very beautiful.View attachment 74333


Cheers Mike, yes the wife has got her eye on one of those fountains to take back to Portugal with us , obviously a smaller one !! Funnily enough we’ve just seen a load for sale on the road side in several places on the way into Marrakesh reckon we’ll be in there tomorrow looking!!


----------



## Harleyboygaz3

daygoboy said:


> It's heartening to see old taxis and vans with derivations of your engine around though
> isn't it. I'm assuming you've got a 410d/412d, I've managed to get a local blacksmith/foundry
> in Taghazoute  to make a sandmould casting of a failed waterpump for a vanner
> once, crude but did the job. It's the electronic controlled stuff that induces migraines,
> when the only outfit with the correct equipment happens to be a main dealer in Casablanca,
> and you happen to be crippled in Zagora or ad Dakla! I think risk of breakdown and what to do
> should it occur, is what puts a lot of M/homers going to Morocco per se, let alone
> going on the piste so to speak.


Yes it’s absolutely amazing to see here so many vintage cars and vans running around still. I am really into classic vehicles and love seeing them still in circulation especially Fords. It puts a smile on my face when we drive through almost every town as you can guarantee to see an old Mk2 Ford Transit parked up! My favourite is the Mk1 Escort but yet to see one over here yet, unbelievable the amount of old Renault 12’s ive seen too. Yes our motorhome has the 410d engine, it’s covered just 130k km’s Now so just about run in..Like I say it’s a bit slow but can pretty much guarantee to get you where you want to go.


----------



## Harleyboygaz3

daygoboy said:


> It's heartening to see old taxis and vans with derivations of your engine around though
> isn't it. I'm assuming you've got a 410d/412d, I've managed to get a local blacksmith/foundry
> in Taghazoute  to make a sandmould casting of a failed waterpump for a vanner
> once, crude but did the job. It's the electronic controlled stuff that induces migraines,
> when the only outfit with the correct equipment happens to be a main dealer in Casablanca,
> and you happen to be crippled in Zagora or ad Dakla! I think risk of breakdown and what to do
> should it occur, is what puts a lot of M/homers going to Morocco per se, let alone
> going on the piste so to speak.


This one was in Tafraoute.


----------



## daygoboy

You don't know what slow is until you've experienced a 709d!
A lot of those oldies in Morocco have many non original parts,
of necessity of course, the Moroccans have to make the best of.
what they can afford even for a Ford (pun intended). Few bangers are
worth bringing back for restoration I'd say, bodies can be rustfree
but bashed around due to the rough roads. The Renault 12s  were/are
the usual Petit Taxis used for shorter trips and the Merc. 250ds 300ds are/were
used as the Grande Taxis longer journeys. Your own engine a derivation.
Annually in Feb. the Renault R4 Club France go to Maroc for a rally, literally 
hundreds of them.


----------



## saxonborg

Harleyboygaz3 said:


> This one was in Tafraoute.


If you travel through any farmland you may see some of the old single cylinder Lister diesel pumping engines still popping away merrily.


----------



## Harleyboygaz3

Big day today, ventured into Marrakesh town centre, it would be rude not too seeing’s we are here. Quite a pleasant surprise as was expecting a  big full on experience of being bombarded from all angles but not at all. I think because we are probably out of season things seemed a bit quieter which suited us fine. Had a good walk round souks then in afternoon ventured up onto the terrace of a popular cafe overlooking the main” place jamaa el fna “ where we sat and watched for a couple of hours till dusk.


----------



## mark61

Another oldie spotted in Morocco. Rare over there too. Can't remember what town, had to get a pic though. Mercedes N1000


----------



## Harleyboygaz3

mark61 said:


> Another oldie spotted in Morocco. Rare over there too. Can't remember what town, had to get a pic though. Mercedes N1000
> 
> View attachment 74373


Nice one Mark, never seen one before I don’t think. At first glance it’s a VW camper.. Wonder what that would be worth back in UK?


----------



## mark61

Harleyboygaz3 said:


> Nice one Mark, never seen one before I don’t think. At first glance it’s a VW camper.. Wonder what that would be worth back in UK?


Don't think I have ever seen one in the UK and pretty sure they were never sold here. Not a true Merc though, badge engineering. First it was a DKW, then Auto-Union F1000 (diesel ones had Mercedes engine) and when Mercedes sold Auto Union to VW, they kept the Auto Union/ DKW Spanish production plant in Vitoria, then it became the Mercedes N1000, which was replaced with the MB100 and eventually the Vito.

Most of Europe would have been sold the "Harburger Transporter" at the time I guess. Which was similar in some ways. Initially the Hanomag F25/F35 and then the Mercedes 206D/306D.
Sorry, just had a nerdy moment,


----------



## daygoboy

Those Hanomags perhaps surprisingly were FWD, a bit ahead of their
time in that, because Mercedes T1s were carried on with RWD, even now with
the Sprinter. The van in the pic always reminds me of the Commer van 1725cc petrol.

HBgaz are they still permitting wild camping at the Koutabia, great spot being almost
on the Jemaa el-Fnaa. For a first timer you're lucky not to have had hustler pests.
You're probably correct in assuming it's because your out of season, the hustlers are away
spending their summer tourist Dirhams in the brothels of Tangier or Marseille!


----------



## Harleyboygaz3

daygoboy said:


> Those Hanomags perhaps surprisingly were FWD, a bit ahead of their
> time in that, because Mercedes T1s were carried on with RWD, even now with
> the Sprinter. The van in the pic always reminds me of the Commer van 1725cc petrol.
> 
> HBgaz are they still permitting wild camping at the Koutabia, great spot being almost
> on the Jemaa el-Fnaa. For a first timer you're lucky not to have had hustler pests.
> You're probably correct in assuming it's because your out of season, the hustlers are away
> spending their summer tourist Dirhams in the brothels of Tangier or Marseille!


Not sure about the wildcamping in that area tbh we have been on sites most of the time as they are so cheap and more secure especially with all gear on board, laptop etc. As I said earlier on,I think the police over here are in with the sites working together shifting wilders on to them as haven’t hardly seen any vans wilding. Would have done some in Tafraoute in the valley but were not there long enough. As regards to the pestering, the ones that did I just replied in Portuguese and they mostly smiled replying Ahh Cristiano Renaldo!!


----------



## daygoboy

It's very likely the cops have been coming down hard on the hustlers recently.
Security? Some r sole nicked my flip flops in Marrakesh campsite ! Outside van overnite
I wasn't wearing them at the time!  
Generally 'wilding' in Maroc really means you give Dirhams to a guardien he looks after
your interests, similar to 'stick boys' in Spain, as was. Can be better security than a campsite.
Police in with the campsite owner is something I know happens in Spain and Portugal,
not necessarily brown envelopes, more the campsite owner has a word with the mayor,
and he has a word with the Policia Local, and to be fair the ones I've spoken to get pissed
off having to shift of what is often a bunch of foreign pensioners!


----------



## spigot

mark61 said:


> Another oldie spotted in Morocco. Rare over there too. Can't remember what town, had to get a pic though. Mercedes N1000
> 
> View attachment 74373



That looks like an old Commer van.


----------



## spigot

I had my flip flops nicked whilst wilding in Agadir, I’d left them on the back step.
Amazing thing is, they were in such a revolting state, I was about to bin them anyway.


----------



## daygoboy

spigot said:


> That looks like an old Commer van.



Great minds think alike, see Post 129.


----------



## daygoboy

spigot said:


> I had my flip flops nicked whilst wilding in Agadir, I’d left them on the back step.
> Amazing thing is, they were in such a revolting state, I was about to bin them anyway.



Maybe a non too fussy passing billy goat, or camel.


----------



## spigot

I met a Moroccan guy in Spain who said 20 years ago the hustling was far, far worse.
Apparently the reason is the new king values the tourist trade & the police have directives to crack down on the poncing.
I’d hate to have been there 20 years ago!


----------



## Harleyboygaz3

So we’re now I’n Meknès parked up in a guarded car park right in town next to the Médina. After a short walk yesterday afternoon we were right in amongst the hustle and bustle of a huge street market which was just off the lovely square. Masses of people, it seemed even buisier than Marrakesh but no pressure whatsoever. We eventually came out of the streets full of vendors into what looked like the individual part but in very narrow streets! There were all sorts of trades , carpentry, iron mongers, plumbers etc. We went and had a look in a tiny shop where an old man welcomed us in, he spoke broken English where he hand made things from metal, very interesting. Some Photos of these.


----------



## Harleyboygaz3

Wasn’t expecting it to be such a nice place as this ,the narrow streets in the medina are the cleanest and prettiest we’ve seen all lit up with lovely old fashioned street lights. If any of you ever come here I can highly recommend Aisha restaurant in the Medina the food was to die for. Pics of 17th Century mosque, Aisha restaurant.


----------



## trevskoda

When i was there about 13 years back the streets were full of beggers,bit like dublin.


----------



## Harleyboygaz3

***** said:


> Really excellent thread, thanks for sharing


Thanks Graham, as was yours.Hope you’re crossing and return went well.

Gary


----------



## daygoboy

***** said:


> Yes, thanks Gary, good crossing and ferry already booked for similar next year.
> The price always goes up so cost effective to book early and got the cabin we want
> Please keep the photo's coming!



I've just booked a Pando return, Dover, Calais, Dover, Out mid November back mid March £140 for 7.5metres X <3metres high.  £120 last year. 
Seems fair enough.


----------



## daygoboy

Harleyboygaz3 said:


> Wasn’t expecting it to be such a nice place as this ,the narrow streets in the medina are the cleanest and prettiest we’ve seen all lit up with lovely old fashioned street lights. If any of you ever come here I can highly recommend Aisha restaurant in the Medina the food was to die for. Pics of 17th Century mosque, Aisha restaurant.



I think I said in an earlier post that to many of us, the inland cities are generally more
interesting than the coastal. If you get to Fez you'll find the medina and souks are easy 
to get lost in. I haven't visited enough times not to still get lost, been round in circles
and I was sober at the time.


----------



## Harleyboygaz3

So we have been around Fes today which was, I think ,even more interesting than Meknès yesterday. The Ancient Médina seemed huge with so much stuff going on inside. Visited many little shops making and selling crafts,carpets,decorative lights, brass local bakery etc. and also went into the tannery. We parked close to the Médina in a car park but are currently parked away from the town on a quiet road.


----------



## Harleyboygaz3

Also saw the only 9 sided tower mosque in Morocco? Had to get a pic. of the young lad he was cute! Some tight streets including this secret passageway.


----------



## spigot

I’m insanely jealous, reading all this whilst sitting in the van in Brighton sheltering from a deluge!


----------



## daygoboy

spigot said:


> I’m insanely jealous, reading all this whilst sitting in the van in Brighton sheltering from a deluge!



Console yourself, I know plenty of Moroccans whom would swap places with you
any time, and that's a fact!
Oh Ok, maybe they'd prefer to wait until you know what gets resolved if ever if ever it does!


----------



## spigot

I’ve met a few Moroccans who’d love to come here as they’ve heard you’re given a house & a washing machine.
They were more interested in the washing machine than the house!


----------



## Harleyboygaz3

spigot said:


> I’m insanely jealous, reading all this whilst sitting in the van in Brighton sheltering from a deluge!


Don’t feel so bad Mike, we’ve had a lot of rain too,coming up to Chechauen today. Mind, at least we’re not in Brighton !


----------



## daygoboy

spigot said:


> I’ve met a few Moroccans who’d love to come here as they’ve heard you’re given a house & a washing machine.
> They were more interested in the washing machine than the house!



Blame the internet and why not, they see that the weather's so good here a house isn't a necessity!
It's those UK holiday sites showing palm trees on 'The English Riviera' ........Cornwall, just like home.


----------



## Harleyboygaz3

Spent the day and night in Chefchouen yesterday in the blue village. Spent the afternoon wandering through the cute narrow blue streets of the ancient medina taking it all in,Very quaint indeed. Then we walked up to the Kasbah and on round to the main square, lots of people milling around in a nice laid back atmosphere. We parked near the medina where there were lots of buses and paid the guardian there 20 Mad for the night.


----------



## vwalan

plus we have banana trees growing etc . 
cornwall is really lovely. 
you get charged when you leave at saltash , and hopefully the highway men will be out again soon on the other roads. 
its a lovely day in kernow . green grass shining in the sun. 
the rain is a bit less today and its nice enough to beable to get around without a coat. 
yes its wetter than maroc but its a grand place to live.


----------



## Harleyboygaz3

Some pics of while we were in Chefchaoun. From the viewpoint overlooking,one of the 7 entry points to the ancient village, a couple of the pretty blue narrow streets,Kasbah and the main square.


----------



## Harleyboygaz3

So we have been on the road since 7.30am this morning when we left Chefchouen have driven 7 hours plus ferry journey and are back home now in Tavira. We have covered a total of 3,600 Kms from start to finish in 3weeks and our 30 year old Mercedes never missed a beat. We have seen and learnt a lot of things about Marocco in such a short time, many memorable. I hope some of you have liked our findings and Thank you for those who have followed,liked and commented on our posts and hopefully it has given an insight for some who may be hoping or maybe planning a trip to such an interesting and diverse country.


----------



## Clunegapyears

Winter 2020 for us is the plan, so really enjoyed this thread. Thank you.


----------



## Stanski

Hi - I shall read all the post when time allows - got to page 3 then shot to 8. 
Retirement hits me tomorrow (Yippee) so we are hoping to travel early next year for a couple of months - after trying for the past 4.  
Sods law is on my case as I booked the MoT for Wednesday and today while prepping it discovered I have to replace a rear brake cylinder and brake shoes (just ordered from Coastal Motorhomes via ebay).

Polite Request:
Do you have a rough guide on costs for Ferry as well as campsites - although we are normally WCers.
What are fuel costs and also typical food costs please.


----------



## Harleyboygaz3

Stanski said:


> Hi - I shall read all the post when time allows - got to page 3 then shot to 8.
> Retirement hits me tomorrow (Yippee) so we are hoping to travel early next year for a couple of months - after trying for the past 4.
> Sods law is on my case as I booked the MoT for Wednesday and today while prepping it discovered I have to replace a rear brake cylinder and brake shoes (just ordered from Coastal Motorhomes via ebay).
> 
> Polite Request:
> Do you have a rough guide on costs for Ferry as well as campsites - although we are normally WCers.
> What are fuel costs and also typical food costs please.


Hi, firstly good luck with the brakes and Mot for next week. The ferry costs should be about 200 euros on an open return, we paid 220 and went from Algerceiras  to port Tanger Med which we were advised is much quicker and less agro once arriving Morocco. Tickets you can buy on arrival at Palmones through Viajes Normandie, Juan Carlos very helpful guy. Campsites are pretty cheap over there anything from about 5-10 Euros a day depending, but generally a bit basic standards. We stayed mainly on them as they are cheap and at least then you can leave motorhome to go and explore towns ,also I like to have a few beers, G&T’s etc. So at least you know you’re not going to get moved on after having a few !! Fuel is pretty cheap too about €1 per litre for diesel and food in supermarkets similar to here in Portugal, we found the big Supermarkets like Carrafour and Marjine were more expensive but you can get pretty much anything. To eat out though is quite cheap we found. Enjoy..


----------



## spigot

Stanski said:


> Polite Request:
> Do you have a rough guide on costs for Ferry as well as campsites - although we are normally WCers.
> What are fuel costs and also typical food costs please.



When you go to Juan Carlos, tell him you’re a member of Motorhome Fun, they have arranged a 10% discount & you’ll pay €180.

Despite what they say, wilding is easy. Last year we spent only 2 nights on sites in 2 months & the only reason for that was badly needed washing, they don’t seem to have heard of laundrettes over there.
There are plenty of overnighting apps for phones, park 4 night & camperstop among them. Vicarious Books sell an out of date book on Moroccan stops but it includes a latest update.


----------



## Stanski

spigot said:


> When you go to Juan Carlos, tell him you’re a member of Motorhome Fun, they have arranged a 10% discount & you’ll pay €180.
> 
> Despite what they say, wilding is easy. Last year we spent only 2 nights on sites in 2 months & the only reason for that was badly needed washing, they don’t seem to have heard of laundrettes over there.
> There are plenty of overnighting apps for phones, park 4 night & camperstop among them. Vicarious Books sell an out of date book on Moroccan stops but it includes a latest update.


Thanks for the info Spigot.  Didn't realise a discount was possible which is useful.  
Just this morning in process of fitting new brake cylinder and rear shoes - on RHS, if we can get the handbrake adjuster to work correctly.  Then LHS will get done.  All parts obtained from Coastal Motorhomes for near half the cost of other bigger suppliers.


----------



## Stanski

Harleyboygaz3 said:


> Hi, firstly good luck with the brakes and Mot for next week. The ferry costs should be about 200 euros on an open return, we paid 220 and went from Algerceiras  to port Tanger Med which we were advised is much quicker and less agro once arriving Morocco. Tickets you can buy on arrival at Palmones through Viajes Normandie, Juan Carlos very helpful guy. Campsites are pretty cheap over there anything from about 5-10 Euros a day depending, but generally a bit basic standards. We stayed mainly on them as they are cheap and at least then you can leave motorhome to go and explore towns ,also I like to have a few beers, G&T’s etc. So at least you know you’re not going to get moved on after having a few !! Fuel is pretty cheap too about €1 per litre for diesel and food in supermarkets similar to here in Portugal, we found the big Supermarkets like Carrafour and Marjine were more expensive but you can get pretty much anything. To eat out though is quite cheap we found. Enjoy..


Thanks for the update Harleyboygaz3, I had noted your habits - we also enjoy the odd G+T or Cider.  
Once the MoT is sorted hopefully then get Xmas out of the way we shall go and explore.  Definitely away during winter and morrocco bound if poss.

A couple of additional questions are:
I assume the basic staples such as milk, eggs, bread and biscuits are always available?  
We usually work on a 3 day stock turnaround as we often only stay in one place for 3 days maximum, often 2 so then manage shopping as we move - would this work in Morrocco? 
Did you discover any specific local foods that you frequently bought?
With fuel - are stations abundant or must you fill at every town as you pass?


----------



## Harleyboygaz3

Stanski said:


> Thanks for the update Harleyboygaz3, I had noted your habits - we also enjoy the odd G+T or Cider.
> Once the MoT is sorted hopefully then get Xmas out of the way we shall go and explore.  Definitely away during winter and morrocco bound if poss.
> 
> A couple of additional questions are:
> I assume the basic staples such as milk, eggs, bread and biscuits are always available?
> We usually work on a 3 day stock turnaround as we often only stay in one place for 3 days maximum, often 2 so then manage shopping as we move - would this work in Morrocco?
> Did you discover any specific local foods that you frequently bought?
> With fuel - are stations abundant or must you fill at every town as you pass?


Yes, unfortunately it’s my weakness, I do enjoy a nice drink which is why we tended to use a site as apposed to W.C. Like Spigot says loads of places to wild it’s just could you imagine being asked to move on in the middle of the night after you’ve had half a dozen G&T’s especially over there where most don’t touch the stuff!!  Sound like you’re like us we normally move on after a couple of days  so that’s what we did you’ll find Carrafours and Marjine all over Morocco where’s there are biggish towns and you can get pretty much everything. I even saw a booze cave section in the Marjine supermarket in Marrakesh! Bread was cheap, milk and eggs about the same biscuits and sweets etc. are expensive but all widely available. Local produce we didn’t bother about as you’ll see when you get there the butcheries just have there meat hanging outside no refrigeration and all the flies buzzing round it we didn’t fancy it  The vegetables however were good from the markets also good in supermarkets. Fuel stations are quite abundant especially around Cities just top up if and when venturing inland as we found not so many.


----------



## Stanski

Have started a thread about this subject so please use that option to help others (as well as me) - Thanks
Morrocco Insurance.
Just enquired with AIB and find only 1 insurer will now cover Morrocco and also charge £22+ for each week and £15 admin for the Green Card.  Option to purchase insurance at border I understand will give 3rd party.
How do others do it?


----------

